# dovetails



## txn (May 28, 2014)

Borrowed my neighbors rockler dovetail jig in preperation for my bedroom suit, and practiced on a catchall box today pretty happy with the results.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd be VERY happy. Your results look great !


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice looking dovetails.


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

Those results look amazing, now time to start building the bedroom suite


----------

